# Pics of my first bimmer!



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

I actually took delivery about a month ago, but i've been so busy I never got around to posting any pics. So here they are. Let me know what you think. I know, the dealer plate is coming off.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Congratulations on your new car. :thumbup: What did you drive before?

Since in FL there is no front license plate you probably should consider replacing the black plate backup with a plain bumper strip for a much cleaner look. Check out my avatar. 

I lived in Ft. Lauderdale 5 years ago and had my TI serviced at Vista Motors in Pompano Beach when it was on Federal Highway. I do not recall hearing of Pines BMW. Is that a new dealership?


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Great looking car! :thumbup: That Alpine White will look great cruising down the beach!


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Thanks. I drove a Toyota Corolla before so this is a very big change. "I'll never go back" Pines BMW is actually "Lauderdale BMW of Pembroke Pines" they opened less than a year ago. Its a nice unique color combo white/black. BTW, does anyone know the part number for the front black strip how much does it cost?


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

afshawnt said:


> Thanks. I drove a Toyota Corolla before so this is a very big change. "I'll never go back" Pines BMW is actually "Lauderdale BMW of Pembroke Pines" they opened less than a year ago. Its a nice unique color combo white/black. BTW, does anyone know the part number for the front black strip how much does it cost?


 I did a search and here is a thread that has the info you you are looking for. Enjoy the car and congrats on buying a manual transmission.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

afshawnt said:


> Thanks. I drove a Toyota Corolla before so this is a very big change. "I'll never go back" Pines BMW is actually "Lauderdale BMW of Pembroke Pines" they opened less than a year ago. Its a nice unique color combo white/black. BTW, does anyone know the part number for the front black strip how much does it cost?


That is awesome! I also drove a Corolla before getting my first bimmer 2 weeks ago. Quite an adjustment. :thumbup:


----------



## julz (Oct 22, 2003)

afshawnt said:


> I actually took delivery about a month ago, but i've been so busy I never got around to posting any pics. So here they are. Let me know what you think. I know, the dealer plate is coming off.


I think your car is beautiful! I think it is my car's great grand child.


----------

